# Countdown



## RemudaOne (Aug 15, 2012)

Seeing big baby kicks for the first time today. She's miserable, udder and teats seem to be getting more engorged. 







Also seems to be dropping some and getting much wider. Keep fingers crossed for me that she lambs before Saturday.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 15, 2012)

She has the udder, and from the second photo...she is a wide load!!!  Hope she lambs before you go...or waits until you are back!  Too bad we don't live close to each other...I would gladly ewe/lamb sit for you...my Suzie is showing no progress...wish she looked like your gal.

Keep us posted!!!!  I really do need a lambing fix ... all those sleepless nights, checking constantly...yeah...I can' hardly wait for lambing season again...I'm hooked...LOL


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL Bon, I'll even take some video for you if I can . I'd love to have you come do lamb watch for me, would be a load off of my mind and it would be nice to be able to share it even if I was here . My husband is good help but he's not REAL enthusiastic, haha!  After watching, watching and watching for the last week or so and not seeing any baby kicks, today it looks like it/they are trying to kick thier way out of her....poor girl. Haven't seen any mucous at all yet though. I think with all of the staring, she may have been thinking that she was going to be dinner, lol. 

She has a nice nest area in the lambing pen and I put it where the camera can pick it up pretty good. Last night I woke up at 12:30, 1:30 and then again at 3:30 a.m........ Not intentionally. Right now, she's laying in the nest area chewing her cud....

I sure hope things work out for your Suzie. I know you want it badly. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 16, 2012)

Push!!!!!!!!!!!! Push!!!!!!!!!!

C'mon sheepie! We need some little lambie pics!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL, bridge that's what I was telling her at midnight ...... Then again at 4:30 this morning! She was comfortably chewing her cud at six too . She doesn't mind very well!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL Don't you hate it when you think, "THIS IS IT!" And then it isn't. lol

Maybe today is the day! Hope so!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes...the this is it thing went on two weeks with one ewe last winter...ended taking her out of the birthing pen and putting a different one in who was already pushing...called that one wrong.  First one waited yet another 2 weeks after...last one to lamb and it really looked like she'd be the first...:/

Hope she lambs today


----------



## gruberguy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm predicting Friday.... After all, it's a new moon then!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 16, 2012)

Well Gruber, I'll hold you to that and if it doesn't happen you'll have to come and squeeze it out of her, lol!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay...my prediction now is that she will lamb on Sunday afternoon...LOL...enjoy your sale Kristi and try not to worry...she'll wait for you


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 17, 2012)

Well she's just munching around tonight so I am optimistic that she won't be doing anything during the night, which is fine. I'd rather be here the first full day after she lambs. I hope you're right Bon, it would be nice if she would be that accomodating!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sooooooo...do you have a lamb yet...and how did the sale go?  Do you now have a flock of 50?


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 19, 2012)

Blech on both counts . She's laying on her nice soft nest of fresh straw, contentedly munching on her cud, lol! In fact, the left side of her udder actually looks like its SMALLER!! What the heck is up with that?? Oh well, at this point I figure I'll wake up some morning and look at the monitor and there'll be babies there . 

The sale was a bust, really poor quality and condition. I was shocked since this was a breed association sale. Oh well, more money left for the show and sale on the 7th and 8th of September . Hope all is well with you, girl. We finally got measurable rain yesterday so there's been some relief from the high/dry temps.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad you are finally getting some rain!  I wonder if the animals at the sale were of poor condition because of drought and lack of pasture?  Some folks are having to sell livestock because they can't afford to feed them with high cost hay and grain....sorry it was a bust 

Well...your gal knows that you have a cam now, so she may be camera shy and holding out?  

We had a cold front come through and we are getting some lovely cooler fall weather...bringing the ragweed and golden rod out in full force, so I'm back in allergy mode...sniff, sneeze, sigh, whining...LOLOL


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 20, 2012)

On the sale, I don't know if its the drought or not. I understand that it could be, just was shocked that the stock wasn't any nicer than what you see every Monday at our local (mostly meat) sale. 

This morning, the ewes vulva is looking more like Angelina Jolie's mouth than Jodie Foster's, haha! She's also dropped noticably more but that left udder is a mystery to me.... Time keeps tic tic ticking away 

Also took my two LGD girls to be spayed this morning. I felt so sorry for them. I was going to puy them in the backseat of my truck but hubs insisted on the sheep trailer...... Good thing too because Penny relieved herself in a LARGE and stinky way . They were both so scared. The doc sedated both so I was glad of that. They'll call me after each surgery and I'll pick them up at 4:00pm. Poor babies .


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

LOLOL to the Angelina Jolie girlie parts/lips .... I'm sure she would just love to know that 

No idea about the half udder??? Haven't seen that in our ewes.

Poor doggies...wonder if they will leave the stitches alone or need a plastic collar...they hate those collars, but I had a dog that would pull every stitch out without it.

Good luck with the lambing...she seems to be getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds closer Remuda!

Maybe just one udder is filling up faster than the other. It will be interesting to see what happens tonight....we will stay tuned!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

It's time


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

She's expelled a large water bag. I can't go down there though because she's so skittery that it would just halt everything. No feet or nose yet, that I can see. Mucous hanging down now.

Lol, I forgot to hit submit for the above comments. At 4:01am (central) she had one...... Looks like maybe another water bag is out....

4:05 standing

4:07 looking for breakfast

4:17 baby has eaten and I think mom is starting to realize she may not be finished just yet. VERY vigorous lamb!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 21, 2012)

COngrats!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! What the heck are you doing up???


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

She's beginning to paw again. 

4:46 She only had a single last December 24th (her first lamb) so I think she's a little confused.

4:51 First lamb has not laid down yet! Little hog, must be a ram, lol!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

One hour since number one was born. Second one hasn't come yet, not liking that too much....

First lamb is down and sleeping.

5:15 thinking that #2 is probably not viable. Mom is at the hay feeder, never has gone back down. Has just pawed and pawed.

Thank goodness, it's afterbirth not an additional water bag..... Mom and lamb doing well.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats on #1!!!!! 

I hope everything is going okay with #2.....

Hooray for the lamb cam!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats on number 1 lamb...now concerned with number 2 lamb...hope everything is going well...


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to hit submit again :/. I'll load a couple pics. Only one lamb..... No worries


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry they're not any better, hectic morning and all...


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 21, 2012)

Cute, so is it a ram lamb like  you thought?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay!!!!  So glad all is well...that lamb looks a good size.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks great Remuda! Congratulations. Yeah, and boy or girl? We wait with bated breath.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL, y'all will think I'm nuts but I haven't even checked but pretty sure it's a ewe because usually those offending appendages make themselves pretty obvious. I'm in the neighboring town for the next couple of hours but I'll holler back when I get home. Thanks for all the well-wishes!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Ack! It's a ram! Oh well, as long as its an easy normal lambing I'm not gonna complain . 

PLUS....... It's been raining since just before he was born. Awesome!


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 21, 2012)

Some name suggestions based on the needed rain that has been coming since he arrived.
Denka/Dinka~From Sub Saharan mythology he is the god of sky, rain and fertility 
Indra~ from South Asia he is the god of war and weather
Zeus ~ Greek god of weather
Uranus ~ Greek god of the sky
Caelus~ in Roman mythology he is personification of the sky
Jupiter~ in Roman mythology he is the king of heaven and god of the sky and weather


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Marlow . I had thought about Rayne (pronounced rainy) before I knew it was a ram. Not many of my sheep have names though. It makes it harder for me to sell them if I name them. This mama ewe I sometimes call spot (imaginative, huh?). The only other named one is Freckles. This little guy can't stay so he'll be "buddy" or "bub" while he's here . Those were all great name choices though!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 21, 2012)

Awww sorry it's a boy. Buddy is what I call the ram lambs that don't get names, too, lol. Still, he's a cute baby!


----------



## Southdown (Sep 22, 2012)

I love lambing pictures!  I'm waiting on one ewe right now.  I thought she was going to have it earlier this week and I even got up in the night to check on her.  She had mucus, so I thought she would have it the next couple of days.  Nothing yet.  I'm starting to go crazy (but I love it).  My family and co-workers are all waiting for this lamb to happen


----------

